# X61 resume config with X



## mdl90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Can someone please direct me to newest advice on configuring thinkpad X61 under FreeBSD 10.2?

I particularly would like to fix the resume functionality. At the moment this shows briefly X windows, and then switches to a distorted image on a mainly blank screen. I can't then switch to a virtual terminal.


----------



## ASX (Oct 18, 2016)

mdl90 said:


> At the moment this shows briefly X windows, and then switches to a distorted image on a mainly blank screen. I can't then switch to a virtual terminal.


Not strictly related to "resume", but related to switching to/from graphics/text console:
I have seen this happening using radeon and intel graphics when using "syscons" console, as opposed to "vt" console.

If that is the case the solution is to use kern.vty=vt in loader.conf.


----------



## mdl90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes, that does it. I have to re-enable the modem in BIOS first.

What about enabling the mouse icon / trackpoint? At the moment, I have to ctrl-alt-f8, ctrl-alt-f9 before this responds.


----------

